# What does one wear with a tan camel hair jacket?



## berto (Nov 20, 2003)

Question says it all. I'm somewhat aware that a tan camel hair jacket is a classic staple...but I've not tried one before. Could I please get some suggestions? Occasions would probably be business casual or maybe out for dinner. Thanks for all help.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Trousers in virtually any color but tan. This includes gray flannels. Textural fabrics like moleskin, flannel, corduroy and heavy twills are particularly appropriate as they complement the texture of the jacket. Shirt and tie choices are wide open.
EDIT: That jacket is also a good opportunity to experiment with checked or tartan trousers!


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

Dark brown cavalry twill, charcoal gray, tweed or other patterns, navy or green slacks, cords in almost any color but tan.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

My favorite is black(with herringbone or some other pattern) trousers, and either a white shirt with a red tie or a blue shirt with a yellow tie.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

What everybody else wrote - though I'm not a fan of black pants in general - plus jeans.


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

Just about anything you want. Its a very versatile jacket. If you're going to wear it at night, then a black cashmere turtleneck and dark grey flannel trousers looks very sharp. Tuck in a colorful pocket square and you're all set!


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Sam's got it. If the coat is a cooler tan color (more toward blue than red) a black cashmere turtleneck with gray trousers + black shoes, or if it's a warmer tan (more toward gold/red than blue) a cream or off-white cashmere turtleneck with tan/very light brown trousers + brown or cordo loafers.


----------

